# SIT



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok you pro's, what type of glue do you use to repair/replace the bellows in a SIT?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

dollar store gel superglue. It worked fine.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have a project going flyernut. I do not have any SIT locomotives.
Kinda on purpose. Just don't know how to work on them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Sounds like you have a project going flyernut. I do not have any SIT locomotives.
> Kinda on purpose. Just don't know how to work on them.


I have a 322 Hudson with SIT, but that one works fine...Yep, I was sent 4 engines to make run, 300AC, 290, 293, and a SIT Hudson.I have the engine running fine, and I started work on the tender bellows today. And yes, there's reason why I don't have any,lol!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> dollar store gel superglue. It worked fine.


Thank you..I was going to use auto gasket fast dry glue which is flexible, but you're the second person to mention the superglue gel.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I think T-man just rebuilt one so that should work fine. It doesn't set up too quickly. I only replaced the bellows in one years ago and used rubber cement which Portlines says can be used along with super glue. There is a repair clinic for these S.I.T.s on his website .I used rubber cement since it dries slowly and I didn't know what I was doing and was hoping if I screwed it up I could get it apart before it was too late.:hah::dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My plans are to bond one side, and then bond one side of the other part. Then do a second side on one part, and the corresponding side on the other part until I get all 4 sides joined...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That sounds like it should work, just don't rush it. Let each side dry before moving to the next step. One of the S.I.T. that I had and sold a long time ago had the motor and piston upgrade instead of the bellows. I know Doug at Portlines sells these kits but I can't recall If Flyer sold this type of repair kit to its service centers. It worked nice and the choo choo sound was better IMHO.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

If you are looking to patch holes...which frequently occur on the corners where the bellows flex you might consider Plasti-Dip...the stuff meant for dipping tool handles. It remains flexible and you can apply multiple coats to build up as much thickness as you want. I have used it successfully. It is similar to the Flex Seal line of products...but those folks want a small fortune for their stuff. Guess they need to pay for their endless commercials.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You are correct on the endless commercials for flex seal. I have to say that stuff works.
My son got me some for water leaks in my basement. Where wall and floor meet. 2 or 3
hours of rain and I would get water in. House is on side of hill and water runs up against back basement wall. I did about 1 inch up from floor and 1 inch onto the floor and so far not a drop of water has come in. I like that. I bet you could patch a hole in the bellows. It does stay flexible, well rubbery. I have thought about trying some on the drivers of my steamers for better traction.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I used super glue on mine, worked fine. I glued one side.(1/4) then the other corresponding side and then both sides on the next 1/4. Then kept rotating till done.


John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> I used super glue on mine, worked fine. I glued one side.(1/4) then the other corresponding side and then both sides on the next 1/4. Then kept rotating till done.
> 
> 
> John


That's exactly what I was going to do....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Also cleaned and sanded the edges of the fiber board.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, now this question; rubber side in or out????


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I used an aftermarket material. I am thinking rubber side in.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jeff the train tender supplied a gray material. I kept the grey side out.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Just got an order from Jeff, what a great guy to deal with.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make sure you have the orientation right.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice pix, thank you!!:appl:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I did a 322 today and used Goop glue(flexible)
It was easier to work with for alignment . I also used a 27 ohm open wire resistor. 
The 322 smoked great, not too much, but respectable.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ran it two days,still smoking great. Maybe 15 min each time.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

S.I.T. Northerns are not very common, would you have any pics. you could post? Do you know what year it is? Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My first SIT is done..It works fine, but I'll do it a different way next time.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

My mistake a typo. It is a 322.


----------



## race944t (Jan 5, 2016)

Any super glue gel.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I used Goop glue the second time. It was slower drying and allowed for adjustments. It is also flexible.


----------

